# Gentoo en PIII?

## Warc3r

Actualmente soy usuario de Arch Linux, funciona bien pero por algo me llamo la atención Gentoo, quizás sea la "complejidad" que le veo, no se, es como un reto para mi el tratar de instalarla en mi maquina.

Muchos users no me recomiendan Gentoo porque según ellos no se nota la optimización, pero que mejor que venir a informarme mejor con usuarios experimentados en esta distro.

Tengo muchas ganas de instalarla, ya tengo el cd de Gentoo (Minimal cd), ya me leí el manual de instalación un par de veces e incluso lo imprimí pero aun así me surgen algunas dudas, como por ejemplo el rendimiento que tendría en mi PIII el cual tiene 1.0mhz con 633mb de ram o el tiempo de compilación considerando que quiero el entorno KDE y demás aplicaciones útiles en este entorno, llámese Amarok, Kpdf, Kaffeine, KSnapshot, Gwenview, Konqueror u otros como Firefox, Gimp, etc.

Pronto cambiare de disco y tengo pensado tener ahí Ubuntu (Para mis hermanas  :Razz:  y sobrino) y si es posible Gentoo, el cual seria para mi.

Por cierto, por ahi leí en varios blogs que Gentoo esta desorientada en cuando a que camino seguir, esto es cierto?, es cierto que hay "roces" entre desarrolladores de esta distro?, también es cierto que Gentoo últimamente ha tenido problemas de actualizaciones o es puro cuenta para asustar?.

Saludos y gracias por su atención!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Warc3r wrote:*   

> Actualmente soy usuario de Arch Linux, funciona bien pero por algo me llamo la atención Gentoo, quizás sea la "complejidad" que le veo, no se, es como un reto para mi el tratar de instalarla en mi maquina.
> 
> Muchos users no me recomiendan Gentoo porque según ellos no se nota la optimización, pero que mejor que venir a informarme mejor con usuarios experimentados en esta distro.
> 
> 

 

Si tu máximo motivo para probar Gentoo es pensar que va a rendir un X% más que tal otra distro, entonces no te aconsejo que lo instales. La razón de existir de Gentoo no es el rendimiento. El que viene buscando convertir su máquina en un fórmula 1 tan solo porque ha compilado el mismo los programas, está equivocado desde la base. La potencia de Gentoo está en muchas otras cosas, como la configurabilidad. Y por supuesto, otras ventajas inherentes a las distribuciones que usan fuentes en lugar de binarios, como el no tener que esperar a que alguien empaquete una nueva versión de tu distro. De hecho, en Gentoo no hay versiones. Cuando quieres actualizar algo simplemente lo haces, y lo demás sigue funcionando perfectamente, porque cada programa que instales se enlaza con lo que ya hay. Este tipo de cosas son imposibles en una distro binaria, porque actualizar una librería centras supone la obligación de actualizar todo lo que dependa de ella, o el sistema se rompe.

Hay muchas otras razones, y cada uno tiene las suyas. Detallarlas todas aquí sería un poco largo (y tampoco es que yo las conozca todas).

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo muchas ganas de instalarla, ya tengo el cd de Gentoo (Minimal cd), ya me leí el manual de instalación un par de veces e incluso lo imprimí pero aun así me surgen algunas dudas, como por ejemplo el rendimiento que tendría en mi PIII el cual tiene 1.0mhz con 633mb de ram o el tiempo de compilación considerando que quiero el entorno KDE y demás aplicaciones útiles en este entorno, llámese Amarok, Kpdf, Kaffeine, KSnapshot, Gwenview, Konqueror u otros como Firefox, Gimp, etc.
> 
> 

 

Todo lo que ande en cualquier otra distro andará bien en Gentoo. Linux es Linux, se le ponga el nombre que se le ponga.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, por ahi leí en varios blogs que Gentoo esta desorientada en cuando a que camino seguir, esto es cierto?, es cierto que hay "roces" entre desarrolladores de esta distro?, también es cierto que Gentoo últimamente ha tenido problemas de actualizaciones o es puro cuenta para asustar?.
> 
> 

 

Normal. En una comunidad de puertas abiertas y en la que se discute, siempre tiene que haber opiniones para todo. En ninguna otra distro encontrarás unos foros ni unas listas tan pobladas como las de Gentoo (excepto por las de desarrolladores), y seguramente por eso tampoco podrás encontrar tal cantidad de comentarios (ni a favor, ni en contra).

Sobre blogs y demás, Gentoo lleva teniendo supuestos problemas desde que se creó. Sobre la práctica, todo sigue como siempre, y yo la sigo usando como el primer día. Las herramientas van mejorando, el soporte es increíble, y estos foros son una auténtica enciclopedia. De todas formas, yo siempre digo lo mismo: prueba, compara, y tu decides.

Probar Gentoo es tan fácil como instalarlo en una partición aparte. Y la instalación la puedes hacer cómodamente desde una ventana de terminal en tu Ubuntú o cualquier otra distro. Ni siquiera necesitas estar reiniciando, y puedes estar navegando o jugando mientras instalas.

----------

## sirope

 *Warc3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo muchas ganas de instalarla, ya tengo el cd de Gentoo (Minimal cd), ya me leí el manual de instalación un par de veces e incluso lo imprimí pero aun así me surgen algunas dudas, como por ejemplo el rendimiento que tendría en mi PIII el cual tiene 1.0mhz con 633mb de ram o el tiempo de compilación considerando que quiero el entorno KDE y demás aplicaciones útiles en este entorno, llámese Amarok, Kpdf, Kaffeine, KSnapshot, Gwenview, Konqueror u otros como Firefox, Gimp, etc.

 

Ahora mismo tengo Amarok, Kopete, Opera, Firefox, Konqueror, (sí, uso los 3 al mismo tiempo) Kget, y cuando me aburro le agrego Compiz, con 67Mhz y 128 menos en RAM, (Uff, me costo la operación).... Aunque con el tema de las compilaciones, no se de cuanto tiempo estés dispuesto a invertir: Alrededor de 22 horas para un kdebase-meta y más de 36 para kde monolítico.   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Al igual que los comentarios anteriores digo que funciona muy bien, en casa aun funciona mi PIII intel 750 con 512RAM junto al AMD64, el Laptop Dell Inspiron 1300, y todos al tope kde, gnome, windowmaker, openoffice, mplayer, amarok, ut2004  :Very Happy: , tuxracer, supertux, ET y tantas otras pendejadas para jugar en red con mis hijas.

Como se dijo anteriormente lo que se consigue es la configurabilidad limpia y clara desde un principios así como el instalar todo desde los sources sin tener que esperar por otros. El tiempo es lo único que debes evaluar, además que deberas darle a la partición swap un GB ó más ya que cuando llegues al kdepim el procesador lo agradecera enormememnte  :Very Happy:  lo digo por experiencia propia.

Por otro lado tienes la ventaja, en mi caso que al actualizar el Laptop, (como en casa no tengo conexión al internet por ahora) este lo uso de servidor para actualizar las otras 2 y la de mis amigos (6) en el vecindario que tienen Gentoo  :Very Happy:  , por lo que siempre estan a la ultima versión del día (todos estamos en inestable ~  :Very Happy:  pero comprobado al 1000% es más estable que el mocosoft)

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo con un p3 1ghz y 300mbs iba bastante bien. Eso si, ciertos paquetes, al compilarlos, era eterno. Una buena idea es usar otro PC con linux para que te ayude a compilar y se acabó el problema.

----------

## sefirotsama

Mi viejo pentium III a 650Hz, 64 de Ram (mas tarde 100) y 10 Gb de discu duro me dieron para gentoo kde y duró mucho.

Sin duda lo peor es la instalación y compilar... pero si tienes paciencia y quieres ser el dueño de tu sistema, saber que hay detras de todo, esta es tu distro.

Lo bueno es que no necesitaras NUNCA MAS reinstalar (a menos que te empeñes), por eso es ideal para todo tipos de maquinas, en lugar de hacer backups o copias de seguridad de archivos y formatear...

Por lo general no surgen complicaciones (pero las hay, como en todos sitios), y una vez lo tengas todo armado, sabes, que si lo has configurado bien, mejor que con gentoo en ningún otro lado.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Exacto, si lo has configurado bien... con la tontería de no poner el make.conf para un pIII tuve que volver a compilar todo....

----------

## achaw

Perdon por usurpar el post pero les largo un off-topic: que tal camina portage en esos antiguos? Yo tengo un cceleron 2,53 - 1 GB + 256 MB de ram y es una tortuga. Me estoy peleando con paludis pero no me convence mucho...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Perdon por usurpar el post pero les largo un off-topic: que tal camina portage en esos antiguos? Yo tengo un cceleron 2,53 - 1 GB + 256 MB de ram y es una tortuga. Me estoy peleando con paludis pero no me convence mucho...
> 
> Saludos

 

Tortuga en que sentido? 

```
coppermine ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i586 Pentium MMX

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 Sep 2007 00:30:01 +0000

```

```
coppermine ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 5

model           : 4

model name      : Pentium MMX

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 200.463

cache size      : 0 KB  <------- Notesé cuanta caché que tiene pobrecito....

```

```
coppermine ~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:            88         76         12          0         11         12

-/+ buffers/cache:         52         36

Swap:         1623          0       1623

```

Eso si es una tortuga!!!

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Tortuga en que sentido? 

 

En todo....un ejemplo:

```
root # time emerge mozilla-firefox

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.7 to /

Exiting on signal 2

real    1m36.243s

user    0m10.934s

sys     0m2.141s
```

Son normales esos tiempos?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
escritorio ~ # time emerge mozilla-firefox

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 to /

Exiting on signal 2

real    0m41.350s

user    0m2.476s

sys     0m0.504s
```

Esto es en un athlon 64 3500 con disco IDE, 512 de ram.

Me parece que la gran diferencia en tiempo al menos en calcular las dependencias, tiene que ver principalmente con la cantidad de paquetes instalados. Me corrigen si me equivoco.

Por otro lado, un celeron es un micro de muy baja gama, muy poco caché sobre todo, si además está montado sobre un chipset barato, tipo via por poner el ejemplo mas cásico, el rendimiento general es bastante pobre.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Por otro lado, un celeron es un micro de muy baja gama, muy poco caché sobre todo, si además está montado sobre un chipset barato, tipo via por poner el ejemplo mas cásico, el rendimiento general es bastante pobre.

 

Eso lo tenia en cuenta, mi pregunta seria que PEDAZO de procesador se necesita entonces para tener un rendimiento mas decente con portage? Lo que me lleva a otra cosa....los requerimientos pedidos son siempre tan relativos...  :Razz: 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Requisito mínimo: compatible con arquitecturas ofrecidas, xD

¿Que te parece? Funcionar funcionará, ya lo hemos dicho... otra cosa es que lo quieras hacer volar o depende de que usa le quieras dar... en ese caso todo cambia, xD.

Portage funciona, no? Lento o no es otro tema... (no hablemos de la velocidad del revdep-rebuild).

Por cierto vi un howto de usar sqlite para portage para acelerarlo... (me suena, no se de que va), quien sabe si podría interesarte. Lo siento pero no tengo la URL y no sé si solo acelera las busquedas o también ayuda con el calculo de dependencias...

----------

## achaw

Nunca dude que funcionara, hablaba de un rendimiento decente. He probado sqlite, cdb, psyco ninguno ha mejorado el rendimiento. OJO, me encanta Gentoo, aunque no tanto portage  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Creo que lo unico que puede acelerar portage es un buen raid de discos en paralelo... Al menos hasta donde he visto, inclusive en pc muy potentes, donde mas demora es donde va al disco a comprobar dependencias de paquetes.

Alguien con Gentoo corriendo sobre un raid 0 que postee la salida de time emerge mozilla-firefox por favor?

Salud!

----------

## hashashin

Linux tux64 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Oct 11 04:06:18 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

1giga ram

discos sata2 en raid0:

 *Quote:*   

> # genlop -t mozilla-firefox
> 
>  * www-client/mozilla-firefox
> 
>      Wed Sep 19 21:17:53 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6
> ...

 

----------

## mad93

Por lo que veo mandan los discos duros en la búsqueda en portage...

La salida de mi p2 a 500 Mhz, con 4 discos SCSI U2 en RAID 5 (por hardware):

```

newedge linux # time emerge mozilla-firefox

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 52) x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 to /

Exiting on signal 2

real    0m12.673s

user    0m8.969s

sys     0m0.644s

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> La salida de mi p2 a 500 Mhz, con 4 discos SCSI U2 en RAID 5

 

Que envidia!  Son discos de 10000 RPM cierto?

La prueba de que el micro no tiene mucho que ver en esto.

Que disco tenés achaw?

Salud!

----------

## mad93

No creas, me he pasado con el micro, un p2 400 Mhz.... XD

No sé si afecta pero el raid es por hardware, con una ServeRAID 3L, y los discos son de 9 Gb, creo recordar que sí son a 10000 RPM pero no te lo puedo asegurar.

He repetido la prueba com mozilla-firefox con similar resultado. Despues he provado con kde y ha tardado bastante más (no tengo ni X ni dada en este servidor):

```

time emerge kde

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 140) x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 to /

Exiting on signal 2

real    0m49.977s

user    0m17.933s

sys     0m1.952s

```

----------

## pacho2

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Tortuga en que sentido?  
> 
> En todo....un ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sólo recordar que para casos en los que recompiláis alguna aplicación (y sus dependencias no han cambiado) podéis usar el emerge con la opción -O (con "o" de oruga, no cero) para que no calcule las dependencias

Saludos

----------

## achaw

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=HDS728080PLAT20, FwRev=PF2OA2AA, SerialNo=PFD810S7RZT55R

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=51

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1719kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160836480

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> coppermine ~ # emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

¿A qué se debe ese nombre de equipo, coppermine es un modelo de pentium3 o pentium III? Si realmente estás en ese equipo debes considerar cambiar el nombre del host. No dudo que hasta tenga pesadillas con llegar a ser un coppermine, pero jamás lo logrará   :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Coppermine es justamente, por que originalmente, este servidorcito corria sobre un pentium III coppermine y como tengo un DNS para la red interna que me resuelve nombres de host a fqdn y ya me acstumbré a llamarlo así cuando necesito conectarme... Bueno, le quedó coppermine. jeje.

Un hitachi de 80 achaw? Bajate la aplicacion de management para esos discos y descativale el acoustic management (valga la redundancia) en el firmware, esos discos son un caño.

Que mal, como hemos usuarpado este hilo...  :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un hitachi de 80 achaw? Bajate la aplicacion de management para esos discos y descativale el acoustic management (valga la redundancia) en el firmware, esos discos son un caño.

 

Cual seria ese app?

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que mal, como hemos usuarpado este hilo... 

 

Terriblemente mal....perdon a su dueño original.

Saludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Terriblemente mal....perdon a su dueño original.
> 
> Saludos

 Tranquilos, no creo que le importe.

Inició el hilo el 29 de septiembre. Con un P3 seguramente aún esté compilando   :Wink: 

----------

## mad93

Que exagerado  :Smile: 

Con el p2 en dos dias i sin distcc ya estaba todo instalado  :Razz: 

----------

## JotaCE

Me sigo preguntando que paso con el dueño del post!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

No te burles, yo tengo instalado Gentoo en un Pentium-S (también conocido como Pentium I) a 120 Mhz.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   
> 
> Un hitachi de 80 achaw? Bajate la aplicacion de management para esos discos y descativale el acoustic management (valga la redundancia) en el firmware, esos discos son un caño. 
> 
> Cual seria ese app?

 

Sería este

And the winner is:

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> No te burles, yo tengo instalado Gentoo en un Pentium-S (también conocido como Pentium I) a 120 Mhz.

 

 :Very Happy: 

Salud!

EDITO: Cuanto de ram pcmaster? (no me digas que 16mb en dos simm de 8, eh?) jeje...

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*    *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   
> 
> Un hitachi de 80 achaw? Bajate la aplicacion de management para esos discos y descativale el acoustic management (valga la redundancia) en el firmware, esos discos son un caño. 
> 
> Cual seria ese app? 
> ...

 

Gracias, voy a probar.

Saludos

----------

## achaw

En cuanto al disco, lo tengo ajustado para un buen rendimiento. El tema es que "siento" lenta cualquier distro...(Es solo una sensacion, de hecho XP virtualizado diria q iguala la velocidad  :Smile: )

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2530.209

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 5062.12

clflush size    : 64
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

01:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

```
Bus info          Device     Class          Description

=======================================================

                             system         775i65GV

                             bus            775i65GV

                             memory         64KB BIOS

cpu@0                        processor      Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz

                             memory         16KB L1 cache

                             memory         256KB L2 cache

                             memory         L3 cache

                             memory         1255MB System memory

pci@0000:00:00.0             bridge         82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

pci@0000:00:02.0             display        82865G Integrated Graphics Controller

pci@0000:00:1d.0             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1

usb@1             usb1       bus            UHCI Host Controller

pci@0000:00:1d.1             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2

usb@2             usb2       bus            UHCI Host Controller

pci@0000:00:1d.2             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3

usb@3             usb3       bus            UHCI Host Controller

pci@0000:00:1d.3             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4

usb@4             usb4       bus            UHCI Host Controller

pci@0000:00:1d.7             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

usb@5             usb5       bus            EHCI Host Controller

pci@0000:00:1e.0             bridge         82801 PCI Bridge

pci@0000:01:02.0             multimedia     Bt878 Video Capture

pci@0000:01:02.1             multimedia     Bt878 Audio Capture

pci@0000:01:03.0             communication  56k WinModem

pci@0000:01:05.0  eth0       network        RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

pci@0000:00:1f.0             bridge         82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge

pci@0000:00:1f.1             storage        82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller

ide@0             ide0       bus            IDE Channel 0

ide@0.0           /dev/hda   disk           76GB HDS728080PLAT20

ide@0.0,2         /dev/hda2  volume         35GB Linux filesystem partition

ide@0.0,3         /dev/hda3  volume         32GB Linux filesystem partition

ide@0.0,4         /dev/hda4  volume         9256MB Extended partition

                  /dev/hda5  volume         7059MB Linux filesystem partition

                  /dev/hda6  volume         2094MB Linux swap / Solaris partition

                  /dev/hda7  volume         101MB Linux filesystem partition

ide@0.1           /dev/hdb   disk           SONY CD-ROM CDU5225

ide@1             ide1       bus            IDE Channel 1

ide@1.0           /dev/hdc   disk           LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165H6S

pci@0000:00:1f.3             bus            82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller

pci@0000:00:1f.5             multimedia     82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso mismo, habría que ver que se entiende por lento primero, no? Probablemente tu pc esté rindiendo al máximo, dando lo mejor de sí.

Particularmente, al menos hasta antes de la aparición del core2duo, nunca fuí partidario de micro intel sobre chipset intel, por ridículo que suene. Los he visto fallar de las formas mas estúpidas posibles sobre todo cuando todo el motherboard es marca intel pero es solo mi experiencia personal. (Sin ir mas lejos, tengo justo al lado mío un pentium D930 sobre un mother intel 865 perl que no deja instalar el service pack 2 de XP)

Salud!

----------

